# Desert surprise



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Been hoping for a crack at this bird all season. He finally made a mistake yesterday and worked the decoys once to many times giving myself and my buddy the chance we'd been waiting for all season.



This morning produced another surprise with some lessers making a fatal mistake. Sure love the little guys.



More to come

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

What species of bird is that in the top picture?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Is that a specklebelly?


----------



## J_marx22 (Sep 14, 2015)

I didn't know we got any specks at all in utah. That must be rare


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats on the speck!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

J_marx22 said:


> I didn't know we got any specks at all in utah. That must be rare


This guy was shot a little south of Utah. I killed one back home in Utah years ago and have see numerous ones over the years but they are definitely rear in both places.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Cool bird. I saw one last year in Utah. I chased it for a couple weeks before it finally disappeared. I had it at 50-60 yards 2 different times, but waited for one more pass for a little better shot, but that never happened. Those images haunt my mind.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Awesome job hammernhonker.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice! A speck is one of my bucket list birds, would love to have a crack at one some day. Good job on the honkers too!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Pumpgunner said:


> Nice! A speck is one of my bucket list birds, would love to have a crack at one some day. Good job on the honkers too!


Arrange for a trip to southwest Louisiana. Tons of them there.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

That Speck is a beauty fore sure. And to top it off - with the little gun!! Awesome. Specks are by far my favorite goose to chase.

Lesser's are pound for pound the toughest goose of all. Hard to call, hard to decoy, hard to kill and hard to skin. Wounded ones hiss at you and try to bite. Just mean little $hits. 

More pics please.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

So the variety this season has really been fun we've pulled snows along with the lessers and the speck



Of course there's been no shortage of bands again this season lol









You know your hitting the birds hard and close when the sand looks like this



There's just something about shooting ducks, geese and quail all in the same place.



We'll I'll have to share more later.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Incredible. I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Those specks taste as good as mallards. Delicious!

Congratulations.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Man, I thought you had shot a GIGANTIC goose until I realized that is a UTV bed and not a truck bed! Looked like you had a world record there for a second. Looks like you've had a great season!


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

LostLouisianian said:


> Arrange for a trip to southwest Louisiana. Tons of them there.


That would be great to do one day! I know a guy from Northern California who says that is a great place for them too, if you get lucky with their blind draw system. Would I have much of a chance freelancing for them in LA, or would I need to go with a guide service?


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

So I have one field where due to safety reasons we can only shoot the geese when we land them. The only problem with that is this happens.



Had this bird land in that field this morning and my buddy took him at 18 yards with the full pattern while he was eating the hay.



When setting in the dark this morning I didn't realize I had set the blocks so close. He had hay sticking out of both sides of him mouth.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Awesome pictures - thanks for sharing! That is quite the bloody sand picture!


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

When do you find time to work?? lol

Great pics!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

JerryH said:


> When do you find time to work?? lol
> 
> Great pics!


Ah what's work

I have been lucky in that I can run out for a couple hours each morning before work then if things get really good I can usually get away with being a little late.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

